# I'm so thankful for this board.



## xwithoutux (Apr 2, 2006)

This part of the board in general.  How long has it been here?  I just noticed it today.  But anyway, I'm a high school student right now.  But is their anyway that I can go and get my Cosmetology degree out of the way now?  I don't want to do just hair, I want to do it all, hair, nails, skin, make up.  All of it.  I have a cousin who is a well known in my area and I was wondering what you have to do to be qualified to do all this and open up your own business and the cost of school and such?


----------



## xwithoutux (Apr 9, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 9, 2006)

I think you might want to start a little slower... like maybe pick a school that is well known in your area. Going to school and starting your business are pretty far from eachother. You need to see what you want to start with first.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2006)

Work on your major hook up! Your cousin will probably have some great knowledge on where to go and after that might be able to recommend you to salons she's worked for. Starting your own business will take a lot of capitol and years of experience... that way you can pull your own clientele.... just do your research first =)


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2006)

Also... if you want to start your own business as soon as possible... I'm sure you will need bank loans... and one of the things they look for is how much money you currently have in your name to put up for your business... I think it's a comittment thing (but I helped my family with their business loans for their restaurant and it was one of the things they looked at)....... my point is start saving money as soon as possible... even a small percentage of your paycheck adds up.


----------



## xwithoutux (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_Work on your major hook up! Your cousin will probably have some great knowledge on where to go and after that might be able to recommend you to salons she's worked for. Starting your own business will take a lot of capitol and years of experience... that way you can pull your own clientele.... just do your research first =)_

 

It's a he.  I don't ever talk to him.  I only know of 1 school around here and its for just hair I believe.  But the one I'm going to go to, I think they're is a specific for Cosmo.  Is Cosmetology for all of it, or just parts?


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Apr 11, 2006)

Cosmetology is the study of cosmetics so if you are a cosmetologist you do hair,nails, & makeup. If you want more info about how to make your dream a reality go to Emelle's [email protected] and click on the frequently asked questions forums. That forum has endless amounts of priceless info for you by a lot of well known and respected makeup artists/ professionals around the world. But please do not post questions for them without thoroughly reading the newbie file/ faq forum first as we get a little irritated by repetitive newbie questions and you will get a rude response (may it be out of " love")from them if you do, or they will just direct you to the faq forum. As for my advice I would call you cousin and see if you can assist him or be his temp. It'd be best to finish school first or get your ged but a high school diploma would be better. You could probrably qualify for scholarships that way.HtH!
Good luck!


----------

